# I wonder how he got bitten?



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

Google Translate


Kingcobra handeling 2 - YouTube

Just came across this on another site

thought id share it.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

He does like his free handling!


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

what a plank!:bash:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*... The other side of the room...*

How to Pin a Venomous Snake (White tailed lancehead- Bothrops leucurus) - YouTube

My latest educational surf- going to be watching all these - hope you dudes like too. One thing that gets me though in the majority of vid blogs I've seen is the lack of space to move around in - gee I'd need a football field sized room to feel comfortable in.

( What is that noisy buzzing though?)


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

KWIBEZEE said:


> How to Pin a Venomous Snake (White tailed lancehead- Bothrops leucurus) - YouTube


To my mind the kid is uncomfortable, overcautious and a little preachy in his presentation.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

PDR said:


> To my mind the kid is uncomfortable, overcautious and a little preachy in his presentation.


agreed Paul- too much over analysed Faff I thought and I might have missed it while I was snoozing but he didn't actually pin it did here? I sure the clip was called "how to pin a venomous snake?"


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Two-Headed Python - YouTube

And no, its not a 2-headed python as labelled in the title.:whip:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Tim Hallam said:


> agreed Paul- too much over analysed Faff I thought and I might have missed it while I was snoozing but he didn't actually pin it did here? I sure the clip was called "how to pin a venomous snake?"


Your right Tim.... he didn't pin the snake... said pinning should be left to professionals..... I couldn't do my job without having to pin snakes.... and it is safe enough if you have the skills / know what your doing.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I bet his mum will be upset when she finds out what he has been doing with her best pillow cases.......


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

AJ76 said:


> I bet his mum will be upset when she finds out what he has been doing with her best pillow cases.......


OMG, too funny :roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah hes reckless, hes a nice guy though I dont agree with his handling but each to their own.


----------



## raddreptiles (Dec 4, 2012)

iv just noticed this is richard from rotterdam i have him on facebook he got bitten not so long ago can see why lol


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

raddreptiles said:


> iv just noticed this is richard from rotterdam i have him on facebook he got bitten not so long ago can see why lol


He was bitten while changing a water bowl.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes richard and danny do like to free handle but are ok guys


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

That guys must have balls of steel!! All I can say is FairPlay to him :snake::biteme:


----------



## jnorta76 (Dec 20, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> He was bitten while changing a water bowl.


So Richard says, i don't think he would admit to being bitten whilst free handling.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Usually he free-handles with a rather large joint in his mouth.


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Will this serve as a lesson to be less complacent ?
I don't keep venomous snakes, but surely you won't get bitten if you take precautions


----------



## ecovivs (Mar 13, 2012)

notsure why we have these threads thats only purpose is to bash people, especially when those people dont even keep venomous


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess its just as well that Steve Irwin died of a Stingray barb to the heart.... as I can imagine if he had died from a snake-bite or croc attack people would have been saying "see, told ya, it was an accident waiting to happen... it was only a matter of time... he was asking for it" 

I was talking to Richard last week and he told be how it happened... reached in for the water bowl.... it had nothing to do with "free-handling"


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Was he bitten by the king? Does anyone know the effects the venom had on him?


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Ritchie was bitten on the hand by one fang and the venom globbed up under his skin. He managed to squeeze most of it out like popping a zit before he passed out!

Many people I have spoke to find his approach to Venomous offensive and a threat to responsible keepers but, hey, who am I to judge


----------



## djlu55 (Apr 28, 2011)

A risk is involved when dealing with hots, at any level. Can't say its how I'd do it, but its up to him. Some keepers do the same and have no issues. *shrug* A braver man than I.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ljkenny said:


> Usually he free-handles with a rather large joint in his mouth.


well thats one way to chill out a hot lol all living animals contain canabanoid receptors of some description mind u a paranoid king on other hand i cant see being fun to deal with


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> well thats one way to chill out a hot lol all living animals contain canabanoid receptors of some description mind u a paranoid king on other hand i cant see being fun to deal with


Huge difference between 'pet' kings and wild ones
but still one of the easier dangerous vens to play with

once they get over the panic of human touch they are usually fairly docile

complacency is what leads to bites

pinning a big king in the open is very dangerous practice
restrict any snakes head and it will go bonkers
4metres of unhappy cobra is not a good thing to deal with

but pinning a head in a hole or restricted area is the only safe way
just be prepared for a lot of power

much safer to gently lift the body and slowly stroke the tummy until you get close enough to FIRMLY grip the head


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Tickling kings ur a braver man than me lol


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> Tickling kings ur a braver man than me lol


There is no way I would do that with say a taipan
But adult kings are nowhere near as volatile
[babies can be a bloody nightmare though]

Until you restrict their movement too much they are not too bad to handle out in the open
Last 2 we relocated we never even touched by hand
Simply guided gently them into a dark bag

Their striking ability is much more limited than any viper, any arboreal ven and most other elapids
Unlike the others they seem to need to turn before they can strike back

Because of their size their strike length can be a bit scary though


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

yh ive seen this on rons videos online they almost need to charge to strike not that dis similar to how a large retic would strike but the range must be immense. but at least u see it coming and get to react. i keep seeing viperkeepers videos and he has a juvi king and all that thing seems to wanna do is sod the mouse im killing you and biting his shoes lol


----------

